# QUICK help PLEASE...ept test



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

What does an e.p.t. positive test result look like? I bought a 3-pack a long time ago and threw the stupid box away, and I can't find any images online, help please!







:


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Well.....what kind of EPT??
Have you gone to POAS.com??? They have pics of lots of positive and neg results.
Basically, a line is a line is a line, but that varies if it's a +- test vs a l ll test.
Another factor is whether the second line has colour or if it's a shadow.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

OMG thank you.

Wow.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

So, what's the verdict?!


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Soooooo???????


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm very happy and I have some big news for my husband.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, I would celebrate but I'm getting a 505 Connection Failed message on the smilies page







:

Lets see if I can remember some....




















































































































CONGRATS MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## *andiflipping* (Oct 24, 2005)

how exciting...Congrats


----------



## mama_bee (Jun 3, 2006)

woohoo! congrats.


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

:









CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geek_the_girl (Apr 12, 2006)

Awww!
Awesome!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

: congrats!


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

congrats!!!


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Congrats!!!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Congratulations! You can be my due date buddy! (I just found out Friday that I'm expecting.)


----------



## mamato2boys (Nov 22, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Congrats!!!

(I'm assuming you're happy to be pg, but in case you were deliberately misleading in your post then congrats on not being pg!







)


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

wow there are lots of new preggo mamas. Better you then me!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

Congrats to you. How are you going to tell dh?


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Congratulations! You can be my due date buddy! (I just found out Friday that I'm expecting.)










Congratulations!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Congrats!!!

(I'm assuming you're happy to be pg, but in case you were deliberately misleading in your post then congrats on not being pg!







)

No, I wasn't being misleading, but your post made me laugh









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steady101* 
Congrats to you. How are you going to tell dh?

I was going to think of some really cool way to tell him, but since this is totally unexpected and I didn't know how he'd react, I just told him. Like me, he is happy, excited, and very nervous.







:


----------

